# My Vaping Arsenal



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

So, 
my first kit was an evod starter kit, but the vanilla config soon got outdated, i upgraded to Itaste VV/VW with evod clearomizers, and from there evic (not the one with the fancy evic head), and recently got an SVD and protank II.
I use a IATTY rebuildable but this does not work very well, still saving for an RSST. I also have a couple of T2's.
I have a very wide variety of e-liquids, but my favourite is peanut butter flavour mixed with liqua american blend.
The Vivinova head also don't work for me, though I realise it works for a few people just fine.

So what is in your vaping arsenal?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)

My babies, have a couple of other atomisers mostly Evods and CE5's Have a huge collection of liquids (I get bored quickly) most of them are Top Q flavours and then I am loving the nocciola and anice from Synfonya at the moment

I am happy with my itaste does the trick for me - The other Variable Voltage options are a bit too big for my little lady hands  Although I think they look awesome. Must admit though I love my partners SVD hehe


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

I shall post next week, after I took delivery of a couple of goodies


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

This is my set today. Might look different a week from now.
Mods





And atties...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (30/10/13)

The hand-grenade mod in camo, would look nice in that collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (30/10/13)

And you can't have a hand granade mod without the Inoken 134.... starting a war baby, starting a war...


----------



## ET (30/10/13)

any one of those tanks close to 23mm width?


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

denizenx said:


> any one of those tanks close to 23mm width?


I will have to check at home. Left the big ones there. I only have the x8 and the protanks with me.


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Nightfearz said:


> And you can't have a hand granade mod without the Inoken 134.... starting a war baby, starting a war...


The 134 looks awesome, but for me the price does not justify function. Svd gives more functionality than 134 at nearly a third of the cost.
I will be curious about the grenade's price seeing as it will also be a Screen-less vv only device. No vw option at all.


----------



## Silver (22/11/13)

Well, considering i have only been vaping for a few weeks, i would not call mine an 'arsenal'.... Yet....

You guys on this forum are definitely inspiring me to test out new kit and try improve my vaping experience.

Here's my collection so far as shown in the photo below (left to right)

Protank 2 on itaste battery and a Vision Spinner (as its backup)
Twisp clearos (manual and auto battery)
I actually have another Twisp clearo not shown which i use for testing flavours. I need to get a dripper for this apparently. Any advice on that welcome ?

So far i actually find the Clearos give me a slightly better fuller taste than the protank. But i havent experimented enough to confirm this with several juices. Just a few.

On the juice front, i have the following:
- twisp - most of their flavours. Currently my favourite line of ejuices for the way they taste and their flavours
- liqua - am busy going through their 10 flavour sample pack. Apple shown in photo, which i quite like
- joyetech - i have 3 of their flavours. Dont really like them much
- eciggies juice - 3 flavours - dont like it much
- totally wicked - american red tobacco - i really dont like this
- greenwave ry4 - its okay. Pity i bought a 50ml bottle.

Hopefully one day i can post a picture of a real arsenal


----------



## Silver (22/11/13)

Apologies people, i see the pic is upside down. Thats the ipad's fault. Let me see if i can fix that and i will repost a new post below


----------



## CraftyZA (22/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> Apologies people, i see the pic is upside down. Thats the ipad's fault. Let me see if i can fix that and i will repost a new post below


Don't worry. Handstands is good for building arm strength. 

And nothing wrong with that kit. Vaping is not about an equipment race. Anything that gives you good taste, good hit, and keeps you away from the burning cigs is a great kit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/11/13)

Hopefully this works better


----------



## Silver (22/11/13)

Agreed, thanks Crafty!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (22/11/13)

Cool stuff Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/11/13)

The Greenwave (aka hangsen) RY4 is one of my favorites. 50ml lasts me 2 weeks.
Which Joyetech flavours do you have? Their tobacco is quite strong, and in your face. Got about half a bottle left. The Joyetech RY4 on the other hand initially irritated me. Tasted horrible, and now i love it! Just let it stand a while, and try again in a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/11/13)

Fixed the upside down picture for you Silver, but see the forum logo is now upside down and do not know how to delete your attachment, which one can still see somewhat minimized. Anyhow, at least your arsenal is right side up now - on 2 places. Agree with Crafty, most important is that they keep you away from the stinkies.


----------



## Silver (22/11/13)

Many thanks Andre - will still call you 

Crafty, in Joyetech I have the following:
- Coffee - terrible - strange smell and horrible taste. Cant really describe. Just unpleasant. No way near coffee. Has been sitting for quite a while now , probably 2 weeks or so - still the same

- Tobacco - also horrible - I can smell the similarity between this and the coffee. Obviously something they put in. This was so bad it took me a long time to get the taste out of my "test" clearo. 

- RY4 - a bit better than the previous two. Can taste the caramel/vanilla sort of flavours. But still a strange unpleasant flavour that doesnt agree with my taste buds. I was actually thinking maybe something is wrong with me, and I have tried this two more times, but it doesnt give me much pleasure. I do prefer the Greenwave RY4 - its a bit "lighter" and not so strange. Maybe its just that I am not a fan of RY4 in general and I dont really know it.... Ah well, will try again in a week or so 

- Double Mint - havent really tried this much - only once or twice. But I still prefer the Twisp Polar Mint flavour for this. I was just curious. 

PS: I need a dripper to test flavours - any suggestions on something that I can get that will bring out the flavour so I dont have to clean my tanks when I try a "bad tasting" one?


----------



## Andre (22/11/13)

I use an Igo-L. See there is one in the classies with a Kts. With that you need a 18650 battery, charger, some wicking material (cotton/silica) and Kanthal wire (28 or 30 gauge).


----------



## TylerD (3/2/14)

My three lovely ladies.

Reactions: Like 10


----------

